
World Map of Social Networks - robg
http://www.vincos.it/world-map-of-social-networks/
======
malte
Somehow I doubt the statistics for Germany. Maybe 10 out of my 160 contacts on
StudiVZ are using Facebook.

~~~
decode
I thought the same thing. It's probably because the rankings come from Alexa
and Google Trends: the former is useless, and the second is unrelated to
number of users.

------
tlrobinson
An alternative view: <http://xkcd.com/256/>

------
est
51.com statistics is always fake as hell.

------
ilyak
The ex-USSR part of the siatistics is accurate, it would be correct to say
that odnoklassnini is close #2 everywhere where vkontakte is #1 and vice
versa.

Livejournal is a blogging service, not a social networking one, thus it should
be listed separately.

